# Mahoning River Area Fishing Report 2/20/20



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning Everyone! 

I have been getting quite a few requests on reports, so I figure I will start to post here and will update the posts as I get more info, or please share if you do. 

Most of the fish we are hearing being consistently caught are coming from about 2 miles down the street from the shop near the Greenbower/Rockhill bridges. These fish are primarily smaller perch (6-8 keeper fish out of every 40-50) with an occasional pike mixed in. The action has been consistent near this spot all winter and is producing at least a few fish on slow days. Bring your muckboots/waders as the better spots are typically muddy. 

We have heard of a few keeper walleye coming from the spillway at Lake Milton as of last Friday. They were caught on 1/4 oz SteelShad blade baits. Steelshads work really well in this location as you don't have to "rip" or jerk them nearly as hard as a VibE to get the vibration action.

This spot tends to be pretty weather dependent as well as dependent on how much water is spilling out of the chutes there as that can limit how "fishable" that area is as well. With that being said, it should be any day now. We get a bunch of calls from people every day who "missed it last year" but by the time they hear about it, they may miss it again. Keep in mind my data is usually going to be a few days/week behind by the time I post here as I am getting it second or third hand at this time of the year (we are only open on the weekends at this point). 

Here is some science to keep in mind at this time of the year. Walleyes tend to begin spawning when the water temp is 43-49 degrees. However, you're not targeting spawning walleye. You are targeting pre-spawn walleye at this time of the year. This means that they will begin "setting up" for spawning from 38-45 degrees, depending on the size of the fish. These are the fish you are after. Water temps as of this morning are 37.5 in the river. 

Prespawn walleye in this area aren't actively targeting live minnows or engaging in predatory behavior. You are looking for reaction bites. Focus on using blade baits (SteelShads/VibEs) and Jigging Raps. 

As far the part of the Mahoning closer to our shop, we tend to see those fish about 4-10 days after they have moved on from Lake Milton. This is the time you would typically target the 224 Causeway in the late night or very early morning with #10 Husky Jerks, Shadow Raps, Shallow Bay Rats, etc. and then move into the Mahoning as day breaks with Jigs and 3-4" Twister Tails or Walleye Assassins. 

Please don't hesitate to reach out via a direct message with any more questions but our response times are not nearly as quick as this time of the year as we are stocking the store with all of our new products for 2020.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update Tall Tales...Rich


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I have been getting quite a few requests on reports, so I figure I will start to post here and will update the posts as I get more info, or please share if you do.
> 
> ...


The weather this weekend up to 50.....the Army Corps of Engineers slowly raised the Berlin water around mid-March
....so keep that in mind.
Water temps and flows crucial.
Fish can be had now....I just got to get out to prove it.....chocolate milk Berlin....here we come!

Wonder when the next full moon is?
March 9th is next full moon!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> The weather this weekend up to 50.....the Army Corps of Engineers slowly raised the Berlin water around mid-March
> ....so keep that in mind.
> Water temps and flows crucial.
> Fish can be had now....I just got to get out to prove it.....chocolate milk Berlin....here we come!
> ...


Moon rises at 12:35 AM on March 14


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Some more consecutive warmer days with some warm rains and game on


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe somewhere this weekend but end of next week is going to the teens again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

snag said:


> Maybe somewhere this weekend but end of next week is going to the teens again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

At least those waders I got from you are warm...Rich


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks "Tall Tails". Will be seeing you soon. --Tim


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow said:


> Thanks "Tall Tails". Will be seeing you soon. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 343221


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone know if I can launch a boat from state ramp off Bonner ?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE:

More reports that the walleyes are trickling in at the Milton Spillway. The reports I have received stated they were caught on #5 Jigging Raps. 

Also, perch are on fire near Greenbower and Rockhill bridges. Hearing up to 90 fish in a group of 3 or 4 and most people are averaging 40 over an hour. Most fish are smaller but lots of action and a few keepers mixed in for each ten caught.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

We fished alot of different places yesterday and when we went over the greenbower bridge there was 7 guys on top and 3 guys under. And indeed they were catching them . The water is still real shallow


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> More reports that the walleyes are trickling in at the Milton Spillway. The reports I have received stated they were caught on #5 Jigging Raps.
> 
> Also, perch are on fire near Greenbower and Rockhill bridges. Hearing up to 90 fish in a group of 3 or 4 and most people are averaging 40 over an hour. Most fish are smaller but lots of action and a few keepers mixed in for each ten caught.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Are they catching the perch on live bait or artificial


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

fischer86 said:


> Are they catching the perch on live bait or artificial


 Most of the reports we are getting is they are being caught on a variety of live baits (crawlers, was worms, maggots, small minnows) on small jigs or panfish assassins on 1/32 oz jigs.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Drove by Lake Milton yesterday on Mahoning Ave, St Rt 18. The lake is way down, never seen it that low before, all open water but no way you could launch a boat from a trailer at the launch on Mahoning Ave.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Let's hope it will continue going up tday. So that maybe it won't dip down to far this weekend


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Let's hope it will continue going up tday. So that maybe it won't dip down to far this weekend


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 343717


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Where is the data pulled from in the river what location is the actually question I guess


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

fischer86 said:


> Where is the data pulled from in the river what location is the actually question I guess


https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03086500

This data is at the Alliance Water Treatment facility on North End of town


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Baitkiller2 (Nov 15, 2019)

There are others for the Mahoning River, like Pricetown, just below the Milton Dam ----- https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03091500


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

It looks like the USACE is going to allow the slow filling of Berlin mid week....March 4th, 2020


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Zanderis said:


> It looks like the USACE is going to allow the slow filling of Berlin mid week....March 4th, 2020


Good deal


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Good deal


Yep....it means walleye....fish biting...warmer water.....new microscopic food in the food chain


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Yep....it means walleye....fish biting...warmer water.....new microscopic food in the food chain


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Does the treble hook restriction apply to Milton spillway? Just wondered because in regulations it just says from Berlin dam to Milton. Not from Milton on


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> Does the treble hook restriction apply to Milton spillway? Just wondered because in regulations it just says from Berlin dam to Milton. Not from Milton on


I believe it does not....now my question is
...where do they consider Lake Milton....Shillings Mill Bridge?
Down By Carsons Landing?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

To me 42 degrees is the magic number for walleye spawn beginnings....its here!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 344981
> To me 42 degrees is the magic number for walleye spawn beginnings....its here!










Water levels rising along with water temperatures


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

That’s how I took it. Thanks Zanderis. I spent several hours below Milton today throwing any and everything with no luck. Though I’m sure my choice of timing may have played a roll in that. Considering gettin back out somewhere little later this evening.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Zanderis said:


> I believe it does not....now my question is
> ...where do they consider Lake Milton....Shillings Mill Bridge?
> Down By Carsons Landing?


I believe shillings mill bridge is the next bridge south of Carson's landing. I can't remember the name of the road. But it goes right down town shillings mill! Lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mikj8689 said:


> That’s how I took it. Thanks Zanderis. I spent several hours below Milton today throwing any and everything with no luck. Though I’m sure my choice of timing may have played a roll in that. Considering gettin back out somewhere little later this evening.


The USACE is going to slow Lake Milton's discharge on Thursday, March 5th to.70cfs....down from current 205cfs
....need to have flow rate return for below Milton


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Yea I don’t Milton spillway often enough to know the ideal flow rate but I will say it seem to pretty decent yesterday. I’ve been down there when it’s low and when it’s pretty high and it seemed to be normal yesterday. Just no action lol


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

70 cfps is really low for Milton. I will be interested in how anybody does. I went a week and a half ago on Sunday and didn't do anything. Nobody did that was there. A lot of shad present. I snagged a half a dozen of them. I'm itching to get out again. I might give Mosquito a shot tomorrow. It's probably too early for wading there, but I'm rolling with it. Might end up back to Milton spillway over the weekend.


----------

